# Spark plug cleaner



## Andrewinpopayan (Aug 31, 2008)

Would anyone be interested in a set of plans with instructions for making a spark plug cleaner? It's mostly standard sized tubing, little bit of threading. 

It works on the compressed air and fine grit blast principle. The plan is actually in Model engineer from 1958 so I think the copyright has now expired.


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes please!!!


----------



## Andrewinpopayan (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi there, I WILL post it, I just got to find it again. :-[


----------

